
What's to like in BlockChain, based on the 120K BTC Heist? - yarapavan
http://blog.dshr.org/2016/08/the-120k-btc-heist.html
======
yarapavan
So in practice blockchains are decentralized (not), anonymous (not and not),
immutable (not), secure (not), fast (not) and cheap (not). What's (not) to
like?

